# Sexy Girl Pictures (NOT WORK SAFE!!!)



## wxnut

Got together with a friend of mine to try out some new ideas and a couple new backdrops / sheets / furry carpet.  I am still relatively new to portrait photography so be nice with the comments. This was my first time shooting with a white backdrop and then washing it our in post processing. I am very happy with them, with the exception of cutting her toes off in a couple.  Not sure how they are going to look on here, but if you go to these pages, they look best with the back grounds I did.

http://www.wxnut.net/mel3.htm
http://www.wxnut.net/mel2.htm







































Doug
wxnut@charter.net


----------



## raider

good stuff - #6 needs some more trimming though - looks like she needs a shaving- last one is noticeably blurred - might work with a soft focus - try to get more expressions


----------



## Christie Photo

I do like the second and third.  I think more attention to posing the head would help...  her neck looks contorted in most of the others.  And a different lighting scheme on the last three (black background) would help communitcate some more shape...  it seems to work better in the high-key images.  Nice effort overall.


----------



## NikonChick

The first 2 are good but after that she looks unamused. 
Keep working at your portraits and itll eventully come easier. Or so Im told I have a hard time working with people for the right expression too. Its especially difficult when the images run the path of not being included in the family album. It never ceases to amaze me how the most cocky and self assured people are suddenly very shy and defensive when a camera comes out.
comp is good overall. and I agree with christie about the light and neck position.


----------



## jv17

its kinda late to reply however I can't see the photos in your link..


----------



## altyfc

Red crosses for me also, but that's perhaps not surprising since the original post is from 2005.

Am I bad for noticing an innuendo in 'furry carpet'?


----------



## Battou

I got 404 errors, I think wxnut may have removed them from the source either due to age of the photo or planned short display period.


----------



## wxnut

Yeah sorry, no longer have them online anymore.


----------



## PatrickHMS

paul_anderson said:


> I didnt find out any sexy images from the link..it shows some errors..
> 
> Find some hot images here...                               iTunes Store


 
Maybe because you revived a 5 year-old thread, and the photos might not be online anymore.

First post, huh?


----------



## Big Mike

> Maybe because you revived a 5 year-old thread, and the photos might not be online anymore.
> 
> First post, huh?


This thread had been dead for well over a year when YOU revived it.  :er:


----------



## Iron Flatline

Zombie thread, w00t!


----------



## NateWagner

wow, about 10 posts and 16K views


----------



## bennielou

Yeah, but he put the words "Sexy" and "Not Work Safe" and got 15,197 views!  LOL


----------



## Battou

lol this thread is becoming an epic zombie


----------



## PatrickHMS

Big Mike said:


> Maybe because you revived a 5 year-old thread, and the photos might not be online anymore.
> 
> First post, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> This thread had been dead for well over a year when YOU revived it. :er:
Click to expand...

 
It was in my "new posts", I responded to a post by Paul Anderson (was his FIRST POST) that I do not even see in the thread anymore.

Either a software glich or Paul Anderson got deleted.

I don't EVER look at ANYTHING but new posts = NEVER

I didn't revive ANYTHING!

Wasn't me, no way!


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^why don't you start your own thread for these shots? Or not.......they are all snapshots.


----------



## cnutco

Delete gamestangkas for SPAMMING!


----------



## kwik

Revived again.  Time to close/delete this.


----------



## Overread

*thread closed for attracting (removed) spam*


----------

